# Is this GT5000 front end bent?



## speeed001 (May 10, 2017)

*oops double posted sorry*

Sorry, accidentally posted twice and I can't figure out how to delete this one, only edit...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks more like the wheel bushings and spindles are worn .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy speed001, welcome to the tractor forum.

The dent on the hood tells me that it was driven under an immovable object with moderate momentum. The axles may be bent from the impact.


----------



## speeed001 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks, all. Turns out the left (from driver's view) spindle is bent, and the right spindle is worn away due to the uneven wear from the broken wheel hub/bushings that must have cracked when the same force that bent the spindle happened. So both wheels are slanted inward, just for different reasons! Axle is OK. Picked up two new spindles and a wheel hub on eBay, repair underway.


----------

